# WWG - Wiseway Group



## System (19 October 2018)

Wiseway Group is a leading provider of integrated logistics in Australia operating from eight strategically located warehouses and facilities and a modern ﬂeet of over 75 trucks. The Company was established in 2005 and has grown to become one of the top three outbound air freight logistics providers in Australia due to its specialist focus on Australia and China trade. This has enabled Wiseway to achieve 70% market share in outbound air freight to mainland China.

Wiseway provides air freight, sea freight, import services, domestic transportation, warehousing and customs clearance services, to a large customer base of over 700 business customers across two main segments, general cargo and perishable cargo. General cargo includes infant milk formula, vitamins and health related products, while perishables cargo includes dairy products, meat, seafood and fresh produce. As an IATA agent, the Company has exclusive and non-exclusive arrangements with most major international airlines and acts as non-exclusive agent to a number of sea freight providers.

Wiseway is expected to generate $103.4 million of revenue in FY2019 of which 94% is from outbound air freight.

It is anticipated that WWG will list on the ASX on 31 October 2018.

https://www.wiseway.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 February 2022)

*Wiseway Group Ltd (ASX: WWG*) is a provider of integrated logistics solutions, with a global network of strategically located warehouses and facilities and a large modern fleet of trucks and delivery vehicles.

Established in 2005 to serve the growing Australia Asia Pacific trade industry, Wiseway has grown to become one of the top three outbound air freight logistics providers in Australia. With multiple strategically located operation hubs in Australia, the US, and the Asia Pacific, the Company provides its large base of domestic and international customers with specialist cross-border logistics services including air freight, sea freight, import, domestic transportation, warehousing, and customs clearance.

Market cap $45million
Latest reporting *Highlights *: Revenue (unaudited) grew by 19% to $46.5 million in Q2 FY22 compared to $38.7 million in Q2 FY21. This was driven primarily by significant growth in:

 Road transportation - up 89% to $1.7 million compared to $0.9 million in previous corresponding period (pcp).    
 Imports and distribution - up 68% to $4.2 million from $2.5 million compared to pcp.    
 Perishables - up 62% to $11.2 million from $6.9 million compared to pcp.    
However, even though wholly owned subsidiary, Wiseway Shanghai International Logistics Company Limited (Wiseway China), recently successfully obtained international certification from the International Air Transport Association, which the company states will strengthen _"long standing strategic industry relationships and enable it to deal directly with leading global airlines to address their expanding cargo transportation needs across the Wiseway network around the world", _I suspect the connection with China would not be blossoming in the current trade climate.

_For more information, please visit www.wiseway.com.au_


----------

